# [Rootserver] Traffic messen

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich wollte auf meinem Alturo-Rootserver jetzt auf Gentoo umsteigen, ich habe nur folgendes Problem:

Ich habe 100GB Freitraffic pro Monat. Leider ist die einzige Möglichkeit, den Traffic zu sehen, über Confixx unter dem vorinstallierten SuSe. Jetzt würde ich aber gerne auch unter Gentoo trafficmäßig nicht im Dunkeln tappen.

Wie kann ich den Traffic denn möglichst exakt messen?

Falls jemand weiß, wie man bei Alturo eine externe Messung hinkriegt, d.h. den Wert erhält, den Alturo auch für ihre Rechnungen verwendet, wäre mir das natürlich noch lieber, für den Fall, dass der Server gekapert wird (wollen wir mal nicht hoffen  :Embarassed:  ).

ChrisM

----------

## Hacman

Hi Chris!

Also es gibt viele Möglichkeiten den Traffic zu messen, jedoch stelle ich hier nur mal kurz 2 möglichkeiten vor!

1. Einen einfachen quota...leicht einzustellen, jedoch gibt es vielleicht nicht die Funktionen die du von Confixx gewohnt bist!

2. www.syscp.de - Dort bekommst du ne software (syscp), die fast genau so wie confixx arbeitet, auch fast in dem gleichen Funktionsumfang, jedoch brauchste nen http server (z.b. Apache).

Hoffe ich konnte dir mit meinem kurzen Beitrag weiter helfen!

Hacman

----------

## Macumba

Passt zwar nicht ganz aber ich hab was interessantest gefunden.

http://faq.alturo.de/server/basics/10.html

 *Quote:*   

> Auf unserem Update-Server stellen wir Ihnen die aktuellen Confixx- und Kernel-Updates bereit.
> 
> Des Weiteren finden Sie dort täglich aktualisierte Mirrors von SuSE, Debian, Gentoo und kernel.org.
> 
> Der Update-Server ist von Ihrem Root-Server aus per FTP und HTTP über
> ...

 

Die haben nen Mirror von Gentoo, vielleicht wissen die dann auch, wie man den Traffic genau messen muss.

Und noch was:

 *Quote:*   

> Zusätzlicher Traffic wird mit 0,49  pro GB berechnet. Laut den AGB der Alturo GmbH ist 1 MB = 1000 byte definiert. 

 

Vielleicht hilft ja

 *Quote:*   

> *  net-analyzer/traffic-vis
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.35
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

Musst einfach mal in net-alayzer rum gucken, da dürften noch mehr Tools sein

----------

## DerMojo

```
cat /proc/net/dev
```

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

danke für eure Tipps.  :Smile: 

Wenn jemand doch noch eine Lösung kennt, wie ich es direkt von Alturo erfahren kann (ich weiß, keine Gentoofrage  :Wink: ), kann er es ja hier posten, wäre mir wegen Hackern nämlich lieber.

ChrisM

----------

## piquadrat

Eine Kombination aus screen und iptraf könnte helfen.

----------

## xces

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Wenn jemand doch noch eine Lösung kennt, wie ich es direkt von Alturo erfahren kann (ich weiß, keine Gentoofrage ), kann er es ja hier posten, wäre mir wegen Hackern nämlich lieber.

 

Einfach dem Support eine Mail schreiben...oder was willst du wissen?

Schau dir ausserdem mal http://www.rootforum.de/faq/index.php?action=artikel&cat=14&id=46 an...

----------

## the-pugnacity

ich würde dir vnstat empfehlen

ansonsten hat alturo kein webfrontend wo man den verbrauch sehen kann???

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

sorry, dass ich den Thread nochmal hochhole, hab ihn ganz vergessen.  :Embarassed: 

Ja, inzwischen kann man bei Alturo unter "Aktuelle Kosten" oder so den Traffic sehen, allerdings nur pro Tag, also nicht zeitnah. Ich hab das nur nicht gewusst, weil der Traffic dort erst nach einigen Tagen erscheint, zumindest war bei mir am Anfang dort nichts.

vnstat ist aber wirklich super, nicht so überladen wie die SNMP/MRTG-Kombination, sondern schlicht und vor allem ressourcenschonend.

ChrisM

PS: Wie man den Updateserver von Alturo für Gentoo benutzen soll, hab ich bis heute nicht herausgefunden. Einfach in make.conf eintragen, hat nur 404s gebracht und mit RSYNC hat es auch nicht geklappt, kann aber sein, dass ich was falsch gemacht habe.

----------

## Hacman

mal eine Frage rein aus interesse  :Smile: 

Haste mal Syscp drauf gehauen?

-> gut/schlechte Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank!

----------

## thereapman

Ich setze auf meinem root-server sehr erfolgreich vnstat ein!

zeigt mir traffic für jeden tag, woche, moant, jahr. 

Der traffic wird von einem sehr einfachen cronjob alle 15 min aktualliesiert, da die Systeminterne messung ja irgendwann wieder von vorn losgeht.

----------

## dertobi123

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> PS: Wie man den Updateserver von Alturo für Gentoo benutzen soll, hab ich bis heute nicht herausgefunden.

 

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://update.alturo-server.de/gentoo/gentoo"

```

Einen internen rsync-Spiegel gibts bei Alturo afaik nicht.

----------

## xororand

Ich benutze auf meinem Server net-analyzer/ipac-ng mit vollster zufriedenheit. Einfach ein rc-update add ipac-ng default und der traffic wird über iptables geloggt. 'ipacsum' liefert dann den verbrauchten traffic im per Parameter definierbaren Zeitraum. 'fetchipac' aktualisiert den Traffic-Zähler, vorzugsweise per cronjob.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich benutze jetzt auch vnstat und bin hochzufrieden damit: Es ist nur ein kleines Konsolentool und nichts Überdimensioniertes, was zwar x verschiedene Funktionen und freiwählbare Farben in Graphen in 5 Bildformaten hat, aber dafür ohne großen Ressourcenverbrauch läuft. Außerdem kann man den Traffic auch als normaler User anzeigen lassen.

@dertobi123: Danke  :Smile: 

ChrisM

----------

